# 'Windows Installer' keeps popping up --PLEASE HELP!



## Chocobo7 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi, this is a slightly long story, but one day my IE decided to stop working and wouldn't load any web pages. I ran my anti-virus software, Spypot S&D, Ad-aware, etc. and it found nothing. SO, I just started using Firefox and I un-installed IE. Then I reinstalled it and it works BUT then after doing that, my anti-virus software jacked up. I have the Symantec AntiVirus program and NOW every time I turn on the computer and it loads windows, the 'Windows Installer' pops up and then says it can't configure Symantec because it's missing some file. I have to Alt-Ctrl-Del and end program to get rid of this box, everytime I press cancel it just keeps trying. Anyway, even after I close that out, the Windows Installer box keeps popping up every five minutes annoyingly. Now I'm unable to install any other program, because when I try, it says "another installation is already in progress." This is also the case when I tried to uninstall the antivirus program. Any help would be GREATLY GREATLY appreciated. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

We need to remove the offending AV program. Use this program to remove the AV program. Be careful using the utility. Only remove the offending program. After you remove the program restart and re-install the AV software.


----------



## Chocobo7 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the reply! I just tried downloading and installing that program and it won't let me. It's giving me the same message: "Installer Information: Error 1500. Another installation is in progress. You must complete that installation before continuing this one." What should I do?!


----------



## Chocobo7 (Sep 26, 2006)

(sorry, this was an accidental post!)


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 

so how is your progress

have you gotten any where with the issue ?


----------



## Chocobo7 (Sep 26, 2006)

no, nothing has changed or improved. can you help me please?


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello 

check this out 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f104/issues-with-microsoft-security-updates-148753.html


----------



## Chocobo7 (Sep 26, 2006)

hi, thanks for the reply! sorry, i wasn't sure which one of those i should be following..i didn't see which of the symptoms apply to me?


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 

follow this link and see if this solves your issue

http://www.download.windowsupdate.c..._f01c40d4ce7a451a51724bb2c44c164d063938e6.exe


----------



## Chocobo7 (Sep 26, 2006)

no luck, it's still doing the same thing after I installed that link...


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

okay , 

we are going to go old school 

i want you to do this 

go to your add & remove programs in the control panel & look for the (windows installer ) 

then remove it / unintasll it

now do a search for it / deleat anything you find 

then let me know when you are done


----------



## Chocobo7 (Sep 26, 2006)

If it says that this list of programs might not run correctly if I uninstall it, is it cool to go ahead? Just want to make sure =)


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello 

wait , 

try this first 

For the Windows Update problem, try re-registering the Windows Update DLLs with the commands below 

Click Start, click Run, type cmd, and then click OK. 
Type or copy and paste the following commands. Press ENTER after each command.


regsvr32 wuapi.dll
regsvr32 wuaueng.dll
regsvr32 atl.dll
regsvr32 wucltui.dll
regsvr32 wups.dll
regsvr32 wuaueng1.dll
regsvr32 wucltui.dll
regsvr32 wups.dll
regsvr32 wuweb.dll
regsvr32 wups2.dll
regsvr32 msxml.dll
regsvr32 msxml3.dll
regsvr32 msxml2.dll
regsvr32 qmgr.dll
regsvr32 qmgrprxy.dll


Mike


----------



## Chocobo7 (Sep 26, 2006)

ummm I'm not having problems with Windows Update as far as I know...? It's just the Windows Installer that keeps flashing/popping up & it won't let me install or uninstall anything else because it's saying another installation is already in progress. I think it's stemming from it trying to install some missing component of my AV program. The windows UPDATE seems to be working fine...
EDIT: The Windows Installer box that pops up says "Preparing to install..."


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

okay , 

what is the name of your antivirus program ?


----------



## Chocobo7 (Sep 26, 2006)

Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition
This is what is says in the box when windows first loads: "The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable.
Click OK to try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containting the installation package 'SYMAN~1.MSI' in the box below."

And then I have to do what I described in my first post of this thread,e tc.


----------



## Chocobo7 (Sep 26, 2006)

Chocobo7 said:


> I have the Symantec AntiVirus program and NOW every time I turn on the computer and it loads windows, the 'Windows Installer' pops up and then says it can't configure Symantec because it's missing some file. I have to Alt-Ctrl-Del and end program to get rid of this box, everytime I press cancel it just keeps trying. Anyway, even after I close that out, the Windows Installer box keeps popping up every five minutes annoyingly. Now I'm unable to install any other program, because when I try, it says "another installation is already in progress." This is also the case when I tried to uninstall the antivirus program. Any help would be GREATLY GREATLY appreciated. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

okay 

then lets check 

follow this link 

http://www.majorgeeks.com/AVG_AntiVirus_Free_Edition_d886.html

this is a free antivirus program / one of the best / better then Norton / 

download & save it to your desktop 

then disconnect fom the internet / then go to the control panel / select ( administrative tools) then select (services) 

now scroll thru the services and disable anything that is there for (norton & symantec) there is quite a few so look closely 

too disable a item in services you need to right click on the service / then select (properties) in this window you will see a dropdown bar that say (automatic) select it and the select (disable) then (apply) then select (okay) 

now after doing this close all windows 

then start / then select (run 
then type in ( msconfig
then press enter 

now you will want to select ( selective startup) then inthe boxs below select ( load start up items )

then select ( services ) now select the box ( hide all microsoft services ) now scroll thru those services & look for any ( norton or symantec ) services / if any are theremake sure that they are not checked 

now select ( apply ) then select ( close ) you will then be aske to restart select (restart ) 

now your system will reboot / when it starts it will give you the notice that you are running in msconfig mode / check the box in the window and select ( okay / apply ) 

now go to your control panel and uninstall everything to do with norton & symantec / you may have to reboot 1 or 2 times to completly remove the av program 

now start / select (run 

type in (msconfig 
then enter 

then select ( normal start up / then apply / then closes & select restart 

then when your system loads install AVG / then reboot & connect to the net & do updates 

now does thid issue persist 

get back to us 

Mike


----------



## Chocobo7 (Sep 26, 2006)

it's fixed!! thank you SO much..you are AWESOME!!


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 

you are welcome 

any time you need more help 

we are here 

i am just glad your system is running normal again

Mike


----------



## rockie8883 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am having the same problem with windows installer popping up. I can not delete from the add/remove programs. It gives me the "windows installer is not installed properly" saying. I have uninstalled ALL norton/symantec and have done ALL the previous sugestions in the previous threads. I am out of ideas. Can you sugest ANY thing else?

Thanks!


----------



## artabro (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi, I have the same problem but I've already installed AVG before. The window keeps popping-up (till now I've been interrupted writing these message more than 10 times). 
I have tried what's been recommended (run/msconfig and so on) but I hasn't worked out.
Please help! It pops-up and then closes and again and again....


----------



## artabro (Jan 28, 2010)

I had the same problem with a program called Dragon naturally speaking nine preferred. Anyway... I know how to fix the problem. It's actually quite simple.
First click start... then press Run. Type in MSconfig. Click on the services tab at the top. And highlight 1 of the services. Then press the 'w' key until you see Windows installer. Uncheck the box to the left of Windows installer, then press apply in the bottom right-hand corner. Now you can close the Microsoft configuration box, but another box should pop up asking you to restart. Click restart now. When your computer turns back on it should be free of the problem. If it is not then I would contact Microsoft about the problem.


----------



## Mandii0901 (Sep 18, 2010)

I have the same issue as the other girl except when i first start up my computer and then randomly after that as well a Windows Installer window pops up saying "preparing to Install...." when i click Cancel it says ERROR 1706 cannot proceed with product Unload...something along those lines. Whenever i try to find what is making it pop up it says "Digital Imaging" There are a few people who use this computer so one of us may have downloaded some type of Digital imaging program and something went wrong threw the download. How do i fix this problem? I would do the same steps you said to do for the other person who had simelar problems but hers were slightly different so i dont want to mess my computer up even more. Please help me i have been racking my brains out trying to figure out what is wrong with my computer.!!!


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

Do you have an HP printer or scanner? If so do you still have the CD?
Then put the CD in the drive and restart your PC. The software should be installed automatically when the "Preparing to install" screen comes up. If it asks for the location of any files point it to the CD.

Digital Imaging usually comes from HP Image Zone, A program that usually comes with HP scanners and HP printers that have scanners (PSC and All-In-One printers)


----------

